# Yellow Jag



## Retic (Jan 4, 2007)

This has got to be one of the best looking Jags I have ever seen. It's a coastal x Irian Jaya so is unfortunately not pure LOL. 
How long before we see a bright yellow carpet ?


----------



## hornet (Jan 4, 2007)

stunning, i would kill for a snake like that


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 4, 2007)

verrrry sweeet lookin snakey


----------



## rexs1 (Jan 4, 2007)

that is a wild looking snake
nick


----------



## weptyle (Jan 4, 2007)

thats looks good as that snake


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 4, 2007)

very nice looking snake!!!!!
cheers


----------



## happy_life (Jan 4, 2007)

That snake is Hot!


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 4, 2007)

wow, i love hybrids!

that is a very nice lookin girl/guy (?)


----------



## Australis (Jan 4, 2007)

boa said:


> How long before we see a bright yellow carpet ?



Albino Darwins


----------



## Greebo (Jan 5, 2007)

I've already got 2 white ones, 2 maroon ones and a silver one.


----------



## lacemonitor (Jan 5, 2007)

boa said:


> This has got to be one of the best looking Jags I have ever seen. It's a coastal x Irian Jaya so is unfortunately not pure LOL.
> How long before we see a bright yellow carpet ?
> ]



um with the research i have been doing on jags and the irian they are currently available in australia 
put me down for a white and a yellow one please... lol


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 5, 2007)

That looks HOT!!!!!


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 5, 2007)

If you didn't like hybrids before this one you would for sure after looking at this one. I wouldn't complain if it was in my collection.

Simone.


----------



## RIXI (Jan 5, 2007)

OHH what a stunner!!!!


----------



## PigFeet (Jan 5, 2007)

boa said:


> This has got to be one of the best looking Jags I have ever seen. It's a coastal x Irian Jaya so is unfortunately not pure LOL.
> How long before we see a bright yellow carpet ?



hopefully soon!


----------



## Mr feegle (Jan 5, 2007)

What makes a JAG 
is it just a type of hybrid


----------



## Retic (Jan 5, 2007)

No they aren't hybrids. It is a coastal morph developed in Europe a few years ago. There are set criteria to a snake being a Jag and they can only be bred from a Jag although you can of course breed lookalikes. 



Mr feegle said:


> What makes a JAG
> is it just a type of hybrid


----------



## hugsta (Jan 5, 2007)

You and those filthy mogrel hybrids boa........:shock:


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 5, 2007)

are they in Australia


----------



## zobo (Jan 5, 2007)

you just gotta see the reponse to this snake to see how things are heading in Oz. Everyone loves the weird and unusual..........go the morphs.
jas


----------



## hugsta (Jan 5, 2007)

W.T.BUY said:


> are they in Australia


 
Legally - no.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 5, 2007)

why not?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 5, 2007)

are they just a morph of a carpet???


----------



## rexs1 (Jan 5, 2007)

zobo said:


> you just gotta see the reponse to this snake to see how things are heading in Oz. Everyone loves the weird and unusual..........go the morphs.
> jas




thats correct jason but, i think we will be hard pressed breeding something like that in australia......... imported back door style maybe,.......


I cant see why people bother with corn snakes, burm ,retics and the like. if people are dumb enough to play with exotics at least keep jags................lol


----------



## warp81 (Jan 5, 2007)

why wouldn we b able to breed something like this in aus


----------



## Retic (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL, yeah I can't help myself. 



hugsta said:


> You and those filthy mogrel hybrids boa........:shock:


----------



## Mr feegle (Jan 6, 2007)

So what are the guide lines that make a carpet a Jag morph??


----------



## Jason (Jan 6, 2007)

had a photo of that on my computor for a while now, by far the best looking carpet iv seen!!!!! we will have them hear one day, but not a for a while yet, give it a decade. as for jags there are plenty of look alikes starting to come out. wont be long with a few more generations and we will put snakes in america to shame with the animals that people hear will produce.....wel we can only hope!!


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 6, 2007)

That is a fantastic looking animal!

Mikk


----------



## hugsta (Jan 6, 2007)

They are a nice looking animal and I am sure they will start poking their heads in Australia soon enough, once they start breeding them here.


----------

